# A New Member.. Have I made a mistake with a Black Edition ??



## PurpleDOG UK (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all...... hope your having a great Bank Holiday weekend (again?)

I thought I'd just say hello and get on here because I have been driving around a TT for over 2 years now and I love it......

I currently have a TT Roadster in Ibis white, a TDi one of the first into the country back in 2008. RF58 UYP. Have done over 70k miles now and it is being changed for another TT Roadster which is being delivered (at last!!) on June 3rd............

I am getting a Black edition 2.0 TFSi S-tronic Quattro Roadster in Black !? which is the reason for my question.....have I made a mistake or will i just look like a shadow or something ???

I will be coming to the Crich event as I only live about 7 miles away... I am happy to join in a 'cruise' to get the new car run in!!
Finally wanted to say that I love driving my current car and whenevr I can, the roof is always down....... I do alot of motorway driving and you will see me either on the M1 or M40 / M5 and i love the look on all the 'sad' faces of other car drivers who stare in disgust as i flash past them ... :lol:

Regards

PDUK


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi PDUK, As a *Red* MK 1 Coupe devotee, Yes, :lol: :wink: but only kidding, lets see some pics I may change my mind.  
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi PDUK, welcome to the forum, theres been quite a few members buy the black edition on this forum, i personally woud not buy one, but i think they look good
See ya at Crich


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forum  
If you've bought a roadster its all good! I love ours, just been out and done 180 miles today top down for wmost of it :lol: :lol:

Enjoy and all the best

P.S What/where is Crich??

Stu


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

mon&stu said:


> P.S What/where is Crich??
> 
> Stu


Have a look at this link viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Perfect Davelincs
Cheers
!!
Stu


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome along, It will look stunning in that colour, you will probably develop OCD on cleaning now though as it tends to show marks easily but looks the dogs when shiny 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  you are halfway there now all you have to is sign up to the TTOC HERE


----------



## PurpleDOG UK (Nov 18, 2010)

I thought I'd better post a few pictures of the new one.....

Had it on the 26th May and have already done 2000 miles.............. it's about 25% more thirsty than my previous TT TDI.......... BUT it is so quick and rapid it makes my eyes burn !!

It's a 2.0 TFSi Quattro S-Tronic S-line Black Edition Convertible and it flys..........


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## k2aho (Jun 6, 2011)

i want you wheels!!!!!


----------



## PurpleDOG UK (Nov 18, 2010)

K2aho

I was worried the 'black' wheels would be too much on a black car but now I have it I think they look really striking..!!

The only downside is that even if you go within 5 feet of a kerb then you run the risk of scraping them....... Unfortunately I touched the right hand side one and there is a 2cm scrape on the very edge where the tyre meets the rim.... I was gutted but I have learn't my lesson and Derby Audi will repair it FOC for me ....... hooray !

Sorry though.... to answer your question, No you can't have them... :lol:


----------

